# Chance to get an invitation with 65 Points as an Industrial Engineer



## TheMan1986 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I just found out today, that I have a chance to get a permanent residency when I pass IELTS with 8 points. It will be a lot of work, but I can make it.

Then I would have 65 points. How are the chances for me to get an invitation as an 2335 industrial engineer?
And if I have a bachelor degree without any work experience, I still shouldn't have any problem with the skills assessment by engineers Australia, right?

I tried to analyze the report, but I am not sure about it. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMan1986 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found out today, that I have a chance to get a permanent residency when I pass IELTS with 8 points. It will be a lot of work, but I can make it.
> 
> Then I would have 65 points. How are the chances for me to get an invitation as an 2335 industrial engineer?


2335 is a job code with high demand and your chances of getting an invitation with 65 points is extremely high.




TheMan1986 said:


> And if I have a bachelor degree without any work experience, I still shouldn't have any problem with the skills assessment by engineers Australia, right?


That's correct.


----------



## TheMan1986 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for your answer, that motivates me 

But where did you get it from, that there is a high demand for it?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I just came to the conclusion by looking at the occupation ceiling for 2335 and how many people have been given invitations for that job code.

Please visit the following link and go to 'Reports' tab and then visit the link 'occupation ceiling'. You will see how many VISAs are planned to be issued for each occupation and how many invitations have already been issued.

SkillSelect

Based on that you will see that there are plenty of spaces left for Industrial Engineers. Thus, you will get an invitation even with 60 points.


----------



## TheMan1986 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot!

Now I will go for it


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

TheMan1986 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Now I will go for it


To get additional 5 points you may choose to go with south Australia sponsorship..its free and only band 6 is required..


----------



## SweetMangoes (May 29, 2014)

*CDR sample*

Hi can any one share just one example of CDR for IE?

I really have no clue how it should look like

Thanks!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



karthikgane said:


> To get additional 5 points you may choose to go with south Australia sponsorship..its free and only band 6 is required..


i think For industrial engineers only Australian Capital tRRITORY OFFERS SOPONSOR SHIP ,please share the link from where you found industrail engineers in SA occupation list


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



karthikgane said:


> To get additional 5 points you may choose to go with south Australia sponsorship..its free and only band 6 is required..




i think For industrial engineers only Australian Capital tRRITORY OFFERS SOPONSOR SHIP ,please share the link from where you found industrail engineers in SA occupation lis


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> I just came to the conclusion by looking at the occupation ceiling for 2335 and how many people have been given invitations for that job code.
> 
> Please visit the following link and go to 'Reports' tab and then visit the link 'occupation ceiling'. You will see how many VISAs are planned to be issued for each occupation and how many invitations have already been issued.
> 
> ...




Dear i have visited the occupation Ceilings and found that for MechanicalEnigneers+ Production Engineers + Industrial Engineers the Ceiling value is a 1680 .................what do you think


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



AncientGlory said:


> I just came to the conclusion by looking at the occupation ceiling for 2335 and how many people have been given invitations for that job code.
> 
> Please visit the following link and go to 'Reports' tab and then visit the link 'occupation ceiling'. You will see how many VISAs are planned to be issued for each occupation and how many invitations have already been issued.
> 
> ...



I want to tell you that this time SA has no place for Industrial Engineers i guess , just wanna share the list with you


----------



## s4chli (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi can you please share your experience? I am in situation very similar to yours, I am fresh industrial engineering graduate and want to apply for visa 189. I need to asses my diploma so I need to prepare CDR, since you also were a fresh graduate at that time I assume you had to prepare your 3 episodes based on your internships and projects while being erolled at engineering school. Can you please share your experiences and how you managed to do all these stuff? did engineering asutralia made any problems for the cdr? how did you manage it?
Thanks


----------

